# The Ahhhhh Factor



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Seven 7 week old Beardie puppies


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Steady on! don't you be acquiring a couple for spares!

Rosie has been busy!

Greenie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There was me thinking you had found the holy grail of all motorhomes then.

cabby


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh They are beautiful. Are you keeping one, or two or a few.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Not ours.

And they're all spoken for. 

But ain't they just cute?

SDA

PS
Jack and Rosie's breeder has this one (below) going 'spare' and has been dropping hints. She wants her to go to a show home, but we just can't manage three - we keep telling ourselves.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh but SDA she's so little you would not notice her amongst the others  

Sue


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

OOOOOhhhh she is just so gorgeous how can you resist.

Managed with 4 in our VW camper. Border collies 2 large dogs and 2 smaller girls.

You could show her??????????????

problem solved.

friends used to breed, show and work beardies. really fun dogs.


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Reminds me of this one, our "minger" (those who know Beardie's will understand the epithet) 2.5 years ago. 
My wife saw the picture of Belle - she wants another Beardie pup, in fact she now wants Belle!
I said no, she said "for my birthday", I said no - they want it to go to a showhome - so I am off the hook for a while!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought our Gracie was a pretty little pup Andy - and so she was, but that row of Beardies . . . . . .


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

vidura said:


> Reminds me of this one, our "minger" (those who know Beardie's will understand the epithet) 2.5 years ago.
> My wife saw the picture of Belle - she wants another Beardie pup, in fact she now wants Belle!
> I said no, she said "for my birthday", I said no - they want it to go to a showhome - so I am off the hook for a while!


That Miisha she's gorgeous, what's her story?

Andy


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> That Miisha she's gorgeous, what's her story?
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy, you don't wan't to know mate!

From innocence to Horror!
From clean to mingin in a blink!
From sensitive and attentive to stone deaf and disobedient in a wink!

When she was a pup she used to sit on my tummy (quite a cushioned spot) and bite my shirt buttons, she'd get those sharp puppy teeth into the hole and crack - the button's bust - but she was cute. Now she has been known to launch herself with no notice ('cos for some reason she thinks there is a cat in the garden) and knock me flat in the chair to get to the window.

From a pup she loved the wet, and the filth - no bog was too muddy, no ditch or river too cold, she likes to roll too!

When she is off the lead sometimes she gives us that look - I now what I want and how to get it, I'm gonna get minged up and you'll regret it. There's nothing you can do - you can't catch me and I know better than you!
Really infuriating but funny too.

Actually she has been really good lately - she's been stopping and sitting when told even in wide open spaces and waiting to have the lead put on her - at one time this was rare and we constantly had to trick her or bribe her. She must be maturing.

Anyway take a gander at these pics, worth clicking on them for the detail.

And I have uploaded a video to youtube of her singing to Eastenders theme - really amusing. Will post link once it is processed.


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> That Miisha she's gorgeous, what's her story?
> Andy


and here's a couple as she was growing up - a pretty scamp


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Aaaaahhhhh - and all trained to sit and stay already!!!
Pat


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Achiltibuie brings back some super memories, I always seem to be able to recognise that skyline whenever I see it in a picture. A super part of the country which we must 'do' again, the last time was circa 18 years ago.

I know what you mean about beardies and muck. Our Rosie always, but always has a mucky, crispy beard, must be something to do with the fawn gene. Black Jack just attracts bits of stick and seeds and any other element nearby like a magnet.

Great aren't they? :roll: 

Andy


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Kitten looking for a home at present in Mums carehome near Teignmouth Devon.

I call him Booblay after the famous male singer who winds me up.

Here he is singing one of Booblay's songs.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

They are all so cute I want them all LOL.


----------

